# Toro PowerShift Service Manual 624 824 828 1132 $25



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Toro Power Shift Snowthrower Snowblower Models 624 824 828 1132 Service Manual | eBay

The cover makes it look photocopied to me, just my opinion but it's nicely bound and would be great for maintaining, repairing or restoring one of the old girls.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The hardcopy would be nice to have, but the free version in PDF form is easier on the budget. 

Tosnowps[1] Copy


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you can also get the pdf manual from toro's website


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you can make your own for way cheaper than that.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------

